# Setting up REW for first time - LOW LEVEL



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

installed REW last night and was trying to give it a run, but keep getting a low level message. i thought i had followed instructions on the online help files, but couldn't really figure out what's causing this.

here's my setup.

htpc - audio out from my ATI 5770 HDMI vid card, audyssey mic connected to "line in" input of my onboard audio card (altec 889?)

integra 9.9 processor and Emotiva UPA7 amp. i was only trying to measure the main speakers, as i have no sub now.

i read about "loop back", but i don't see any right/left "line in" inputs. there's only one "line in" on the motherboard audio.

i did calibarated the SPL to 80, but when i go to calibrate the soundcard, then i got the low level message.

i did check the volume on the "line in" in recording devices, and it was set to max. i also tried connecting the mic to the "mic in" input, with same result.

thanks


----------



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

hmm, just read the connection again.

the mic has a phono connection right?

do i need to get a 3.5mm mono to stereo adapter? 

right now, i connect the mic directly to the "line in" on the soundcard. i suppose this is incorrect?


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

smokarz said:


> hmm, just read the connection again.
> 
> the mic has a phono connection right?
> 
> ...


From what I know, using the Audessey mic is not recommended. You should use a SPL meter or microphone like the ECM8000 from Behringer. The help file also suggests an external sound card - then you can loop the out and inputs with an RCA wire and calibrate from there.

Hope this helps, I am a REW noob as well.


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just tried to calibrate my soundcard and am getting the same result. I am using a soundblaster X-fi 5.1 pro. I used a splitter to go from r/line out to line-in, could that be a problem?


----------



## tarking (Apr 11, 2011)

It sounds like you have not configured your soundcard settings from REW's Preferences? You can select a specific soundcard and port for output and input. In addition you have to set output and input gains from your OS's mixer. If "Default Device" is selected in REW you have to set correct ports as "Default device" in your OS's mixer otherwise you'll get no signal.

Help box on the bottom of the REW's Soundcard settings page is quite thorough IMO.


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have configured my soundcard settings, in/out soundblaster, sample rate 44.1, channel right.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Audyssey mic probably need preamplifier to get line level signal.

I guess it's just plain back electret microphone cartridge.


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ile said:


> Audyssey mic probably need preamplifier to get line level signal.
> 
> I guess it's just plain back electret microphone cartridge.


Is this for me? If so i don`t understand.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Mal01 said:


> Is this for me? If so i don`t understand.


No, it is for the OP, and a good illustration of why piggy-backing other people's threads isn't a good idea. There is a discussion of setting up the SoundBlaster X-Fi in this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/34904-soundblaster-x-fi.html (post #36 of the thread has detailed steps)


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

That`s funny, i have the EXACT same issue as in this thread, also the guy should have used the quote function so we would know whom he was replying to. If people didn`t jump into threads with the same issues as the op`s(whatever they may be) alot less people would be helped, i don`t agree at all with your assertion.
I`ll go to the link you provided and try to figure out what i`m doing wrong. Thanks.


----------



## terryeh (Jan 7, 2011)

The ECM8000 is a condenser mike requiring "phantom power" (15 to 48v), and I am pretty sure that REW REQUIRES this. Hence the short list of usable microphones and the many comments about the inability of most sound cards to do the job. I have read this many times inside and outside of this forum.
Wish I could give you some links. 
So what you are after is a USB preamp with phantom power, to run a condenser Mic. While your at it you should consider if you also will want to measure impedance; and add to that list headphone output and stereo inputs. "M-Audio" MobilePre or FastTrack USB interfaces are two of several external devices that fit the bill. There are other ways to accomplish this but I think USB soundcard/interfaces are the most painless.


----------

